#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  More Visa Scares

## RDN

This, from Pattaya Today News, has started another panic over at TV:

Pattaya Today News and Information about Pattaya




> *Enormous shakeup of visa and immigration rules*
> 
> Most farangs -will be affected. What began as a restriction on the number of 30 day visas on arrival has turned out to be a major reshuffling of immigration regulations, most of which were framed as far back as 1979. The new rules apply to short term and long term tourists and farang residents and cover yearly extensions of various types, investment visas and even work permits. The fact that it was announced on September 24 that the national immigration bureau chief lieutenant general Suwit Thamrongsrisakul has been transferred to an inactive post is not thought to have any bearing on visa matters. None the less,Pattaya Today stresses that the changes described below were accurate as of September 26, when we went to press, with an anticipated implementation date of October 1.
> 
> Living in Thailand on 30 day visas. 
> 
> As previously announced, it will no longer be possible to live in Thailand simply by travelling to the border of a neighbouring country and receiving indefinitely the 30 day visa on arrival. In future, foreigners will only be able to live in Thailand on visas on arrival only for up to 90 days (three months) in any 180 (six months) day period. Effectively, this means three consecutive runs to the border post (30+30+30) are the limit. The most commonly used border posts for Pattaya based visa runners are Aranyaprathet, Pong Nam Ron and Pailin in Cambodia.Foreigners wishing to go on living in Thailand for the next three months would need to obtain a prior tourist visa at a Thai consulate or embassy in another country  not at a border post. The most likely destination for the budget traveller is Penang where the Thai consul general is currently awarding single entry tourist visas. These used to be valid for a stay of up to 60 days but from October 1 they are valid for a stay of 90 days. They cannot be extended. The presumption is that, after that 90 days has elapsed using the Penang visa, foreigners would then be free to take visa runs to the Cambodian border for a further three months (30+30+30) before needing to return again to Penang or whereverForeigners travelling to Penang are advised to go and return by air. Some travellers have experienced difficulties on the Thai side of the Malaysian border when trying to return by train, even with a new visa. The immigration bureau has confirmed that there is no limit to the number of 30 day visas on arrival for an individual, provided that he or she is living not in Thailand for longer than 90 days in any block of 180 days. The logic behind the new rules about visas on arrival is to discourage their use as a kind of cheap residence permit. 
> 
> Extensions to 30 day visas. 
> ...


If you look at the Pattaya Today News link, this story is just one huge paragraph, so I think this has been copied from somewhere else, but there is no link given. I think all the above should be taken with a pinch of salt.

----------


## buadhai

It appeared in that exact format on the KoratFarang forum.

----------


## watterinja

Pre or post coup?

----------


## Little Chuchok

^post

----------


## Butterfly

What is TV saying ?

----------


## diaw

I would guess that Thailand will have its hands full for a while trying to put its own 'career criminals' in jail, without the added need to bother foreigners. I think a lot of this may be legacy stuff left over from Thaksinocracy.

I would think, though, in the long term, Thailand is going to tighten up its attitude towards foreigners, as it slips into the self-sustainablity mode. It will be interesting to see what this place looks like 1 year down the track. Perhaps they'll begin to bother foreigners again a little further down the track? Who knows?

One thing is certain about LOS:

*Nothing is certain... It pays to be prepared...*

----------


## Little Chuchok

^^Heaps.best to have a look.

My belief is that the new goverment will continue...if not harden, the attitude that Taxin was starting.There is nothing like a bit of xenophobia to stir up support among the locals.I hope I am wrong.

----------


## diaw

Taksin capitalised on an already existing xenophobic sentiment amongst folks in Thailand. It exists at *all* levels of society & gets worse higher up.

I would agree with your thoughts, LC - unfortunately.

The smile on the outside does not reflect what is going in inside... Don't be fooled.

----------


## Butterfly

^ agree. Soon enough we will all be regretting poor old Taxin

----------


## Little Chuchok

A perfect example was a guy in NZ called Winstone Peters.He has a minor party and was doing shite in the polls, untill he came out with the "why are so many asians in our country..they can't drive, they can't get jobs and they all stick togeather like shite to a blanket" etc.Now a majority of these asians were either very wealthy or in NZ learning english etc....good for the country,however he really stirred up the xenophobic crowd.If a Chinese bloke got caught breaking the law, he would use that as an example.

same same but different.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The OP is not really different from what we've already discussed and most of it is fair enough. 

I'm still struggling to work out what the fuss is.

----------


## machangezi

Just heard that if you go for yearly extension (Non immigrant visas only) and they somehow stamp you for a month you need to pay THB 1,900 for monthly stamps (as long as your application's in process).

Not sure if its true but it came from a friend who's dealing with immigration dept.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

October the 1st has come and gone.
Anybody been kicked out yet?

----------


## machangezi

Not sure if anyone's kicked or not but a fair few people left the country for good.

----------


## NickA

> We are advised that work permits with the term “Consultant” in the title will not be accepted in future


Well, that's CMN fucked anyway :Smile:

----------


## machangezi

Fucked for good!!  :Wink:

----------


## diaw

Wonder if the term 'Adviser' would do?   :Confused:

----------


## in4zip

> Not sure if anyone's kicked or not but a fair few people left the country for good.


Macha do you have that on good authority?
Just want be sure... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stroller

I wondered why they've accepted indefinite rows of 30day stamps for so long...some of the characters...my goodness!

Tough times are coming up.

----------


## RandomChances

Apparently they have changed the rules on the marrage extention now as well. The old 400,000 bhat in the bank is no longer aplicable for new aplicants (after Oct 1st) You OR you wife need to show an income of a minimun of 40,000 bhat a month.

----------


## diaw

Daft c.untry...

----------


## Spin

I dont see any further problems arising even if every word of it is true.

The checks on the bank account balance are a bit cheeky though and that might mess up a few folks who wired in the money and wire it out again a few days later. Som nam nah though.

----------


## William

> Wonder if the term 'Adviser' would do?


"Analyst"  shhh, don't pass it on

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I dont see any further problems arising even if every word of it is true.
> 
> The checks on the bank account balance are a bit cheeky though and that might mess up a few folks who wired in the money and wire it out again a few days later. Som nam nah though.


no it's not som nom na...It's probably depriving them of income invested overseas that does much better there than a poxy Thai bank account.It's could also be seen as depriving the family that they are looking after of income.

----------


## diaw

^^ Excellent, like it already...  :Very Happy:

----------


## in4zip

nothing to worry about, plenty of more hospitable neighbouring countries, where the booze&hos are cheaper too .. maybe no Paragons or lofty skytrains but ..

come Jan 2007 when the poor blokes have all cleared out, we might start hearing of some thai schools, thai parents, thai lessors and many other thais squeel ... not that i give a sh!t

imnsho them dump phack backpacking loosers no goods mofos did, in the end contributed to fill quite a few rice bowls that in turn nourished many of them slanteyed bellies  :Cool:

----------


## stroller

It also puts a damper on the syndicates, who transfer money for visa purposes to each other accounts.

----------


## diaw

Trying to imagine what a *slanteyed belly* looks like...  :Confused:

----------


## Spin

> Originally Posted by Old Codger
> 
> 
> I dont see any further problems arising even if every word of it is true.
> 
> The checks on the bank account balance are a bit cheeky though and that might mess up a few folks who wired in the money and wire it out again a few days later. Som nam nah though.
> 
> 
> no it's not som nom na...It's probably depriving them of income invested overseas that does much better there than a poxy Thai bank account.It's could also be seen as depriving the family that they are looking after of income.


The 400,000 in the bank gets you the visa. That is the cost of that that visa.
If you have to borrow that money off parents or a credit card cash advance or whatever and then send the money out of Thailand then you are cheating the visa rules.

If you dont have 400,000 baht to leave in a Thai bank account then dont get married and dont expect a visa either.

Monthly income from 400,000 baht invest overseas amounts to what???

3500 baht tops? its definatley som nam nah in my book

----------


## in4zip

consultant.. advisor... analyst
why not Entertainment Specialist (aka as English teacher)
or Boiler Room Engineer.. (we all know about this one)
or Puericulturist (same same as in kiddie fiddler)
...
gawd I just can see all these new job tittles finding their way onto the immi form  :Very Happy:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^That is very simplistic.

You don't get my point.If somebody has 400k in an overseas account getting very high interest rates, they are forced to bring it back and invest at very low interest rates.It's not som nom fucking na, it's theft.

I'm not talking about the pricks that abuse the system either.

----------


## Spin

^ From a Thai goverment point of view and a Thai mentality point of view the 400,000 is in the account to be spent here.
Thats why we are here, to spend money. Not becuase of our offshore banking and investment skills.
The whole visa shake up is about flushing out those cheap-skates that dont want to, or cant satisfy the immigration rules for visa entitlement.
How can you claim that if you have a visa that requires 400,000 in a Thai bank you are being stolen from just because the interest rate here is low?
If folks want to keep the 400,000 overseas then they might not be able to get the marriage visa, that seems fair enough to me.
I go back to the UK every 15 months to get a new multi entry. that trip costs about 60,000 baht which is a hell of a lot more than lost interest on 400,000 in the bank.

----------


## in4zip

> Trying to imagine what a *slanteyed belly* looks like...


gawd D,  a bright escapee from, and survivor of, the  all time Mukdahan horror saga like yerself, on yer way to a phd don't knows what a  slanteyed belly looks like? sheesh.. gimme a break  :Confused:

----------


## stroller

Anyhows, the nooze is getting tighter, I might be posting from Cambodia or the Philippines once my present tourist visa runs out...

Boohooooo....

----------


## in4zip

> Anyhows, the nooze is getting tighter, I might be posting from Cambodia or the Philippines once my present tourist visa runs out...
> 
> Boohooooo....


nuttin to fret abot mein herr, we'z all in the same fucking boat, even the ones that think they are not... thailand the hub of moving goal posts  :dev+ang: not that i care

anyway PH, Cambo, Malay are all doable.. as mentioned, one year of disconfort learning the ropes of the new cun.try (nice one Diaw) and we'z all in like flyn again  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

But i just bought a house and I like it here.
 :Sad:

----------


## Skulldigger

> ^ From a Thai goverment point of view and a Thai mentality point of view the 400,000 is in the account to be spent here.
> Thats why we are here, to spend money. Not becuase of our offshore banking and investment skills.
> The whole visa shake up is about flushing out those cheap-skates that dont want to, or cant satisfy the immigration rules for visa entitlement.
> How can you claim that if you have a visa that requires 400,000 in a Thai bank you are being stolen from just because the interest rate here is low?
> If folks want to keep the 400,000 overseas then they might not be able to get the marriage visa, that seems fair enough to me.
> I go back to the UK every 15 months to get a new multi entry. that trip costs about 60,000 baht which is a hell of a lot more than lost interest on 400,000 in the bank.


Just withdraw the money slowly and gradually every month as they want you to, send it back to overseas, make a transfer at the right time next year, and view it as visa money. You lose a bit every time you transfer it over, but it's not a lot. Most investments overseas would be taxed or involve a certain amount of risk anyway.

Of course it would be nicer to have the money working for you in a better investement, but it's not going to make you a lot anyway.. the sum is too small. You'll just have to see to it that you have investment money on top of your 400 000.

----------


## in4zip

> But i just bought a house and I like it here.


on both counts ya aint the only one, but there are limits to how much one is willing to bend over to accomodate. 

What's next? .. an davidic starred arm band or an immi barcode tat on our wrists, to facilitate immi processing say for the disgraceful 90 day reporting shite or why not a paltry 19,000 baht fee for a fucking two bits triangular blue stamp in me passport or whatever! Whities are all rich ...anyway

fuck'em I say, I'm in the process of movin to better shores meself, it will take a while since I've been here fifteen years, but ... I will move out hopefully by next year, maybe not all the way out but at least not spend the whole year here  :Very Happy:

----------


## Little Chuchok

Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted  :Confused:

----------


## in4zip

> Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted


in a masochistic way, being of a very lazy disposition, I really hope they make it very difficult for me to stay on here, it motivates me to move out at a much faster pace  :thrashi:

----------


## machangezi

> But i just bought a house and I like it here.


Pack up and head to Welshland.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gerbil

> Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted



And of course, if you show an 'income' of 40K from overseas, they may decide to tax you on that as well...  :sheep2:

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted 
> 
> 
>  
> And of course, if you show an 'income' of 40K from overseas, they may decide to tax you on that as well...


Smart lad..

----------


## stroller

Thailand has double taxation agreements with many countries.
But "income" rather than money in the bank? -*##^*, so savings don't count for nothin?

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted 
> 
> 
> in a masochistic way, being of a very lazy disposition, I really hope they make it very difficult for me to stay on here, it motivates me to move out at a much faster pace


I'm afraid to say that is exactly the same way I'm starting to see things.  Looking at my accounts today I noticed that I have paid over 600k in taxes year to-date (and we still have 3 more months to go - including 1 more bonus month).

Fuck them.  Me and my money will go elsewhere.

----------


## ceburat

> Apparently they have changed the rules on the marrage extention now as well. The old 400,000 bhat in the bank is no longer aplicable for new aplicants (after Oct 1st) You OR you wife need to show an income of a minimun of 40,000 bhat a month.


 
Last year and again this year I was advised by immigration in bangkok that I needed 45,000 bhat a month income and 400,000 in the bank in order to qualify for a type "O" visa.

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Old Codger
> ...


 

Is it ok to have the money in a joint account (and/or type)?  That is what the wife and I have for her benefit for when the end comes for me.  Is that alright with immigration or must the account be in my name only?

----------


## RandomChances

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> 
> Apparently they have changed the rules on the marrage extention now as well. The old 400,000 bhat in the bank is no longer aplicable for new aplicants (after Oct 1st) You OR you wife need to show an income of a minimun of 40,000 bhat a month.
> 
> 
>  
> Last year and again this year I was advised by immigration in bangkok that I needed 45,000 bhat a month income and 400,000 in the bank in order to qualify for a type "O" visa.


 Strange was that for a marrage extention. I've always done the 400,000 although will probaly change to showing my wifes earnings. I usually dont pay mush notice to most of the stuff posted on the internet about visas prefering to actually ask the imagration people

----------


## ceburat

Last year and again this year I was advised by immigration in bangkok that I needed 45,000 bhat a month income and 400,000 in the bank in order to qualify for a type "O" visa.[/quote] 

Strange was that for a marrage extention. 


Yes, to get a l year extension of o type visa.

----------


## charlie

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
> But i just bought a house and I like it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Pack up and head to Welshland.


i've been trying to identify the country in your avitar for a while now.

got it now :Very Happy:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Hmm, anybody considering an alternative country of residence?

----------


## Scooter

> But i just bought a house and I like it here.


Same here.
Anyone want to buy a house then?

That's me the wife and her family fucked then!

My wife would would like to meet Old Codger,Som Nam Na my arse.

----------


## diaw

> Originally Posted by Macha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> ...


Lower Volta...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Under the new rules what you seem to need is income/pension of 40k per month only. The 400k deposit may no longer be accepted


40k a month is pin money. I can't see what the problem is.

----------


## stroller

^
It is when you have much more than that, obviously.

Not all of us are in that position.

----------


## BillyZ

> Hmm, anybody considering an alternative country of residence?


I have a friend in Pattaya who said that some people there are considering packing up (if it comes to that) and moving to Phnom Penh. I wonder what percentage of people who'd be effected by these new rules would move over there for good.

----------


## RDN

> ^That is very simplistic.
> 
> You don't get my point.If somebody has 400k in an overseas account getting very high interest rates, they are forced to bring it back and invest at very low interest rates.It's not som nom fucking na, it's theft.
> 
> I'm not talking about the pricks that abuse the system either.


I look at it as the price of staying here. I have to show 800,000 in a Thai bank to get my yearly extension. That means I'm losing 40,000 to (a bit unrealistic, I know) 80,000 baht a year. But I accept that it is the price of being here (plus the 1,900 baht for the extension). But it's less than two months rent, and it's probably less than the tax that someone working here would pay if they earned 800,000.

On a slightly off-topic subject, I did read the entire thread at TV and noticed that certain posts were being deleted faster than you could say "Pat Pong is a ....". Here's three (2 from geoffphuket and 1 from jetsetbkk) that didn't last long:





And this new topic from "nostrel" was a cracker:




> is there a way to know what % of TV posts are deleted ,and what % of posts are edited ?
> is this info available ?


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  This guy's begging to be banned by the fuehrers at TV.

Sorry! Back on topic...

----------


## aoft.org

[quote=RDN;183229]


> This guy's begging to be banned by the fuehrers at TV.
> 
> Sorry! Back on topic...


Back off topic...  They have zapped so many of my posts I've given up posting.

Sorry! back on topic.

I can't help but think that all this October 1, visa stuff that has happened was preplanned and thought out, just to keep the trouble making Farangs quiet while we hop on one foot while we try and juggle their finances, visas and families.  Hard to complain about the government when you are worried about where you and the family are going to live next week and month.

And just to make sure the ones that have some pull with the locals, the married farangs, lets scrap the and/or 400,000 Bt rule that's been in place for years, overnight without any warning,  and make it 40,000Bt income only that counts.  That should keep us all drunk for another week.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What happens to those who are retired and married here? How can they show an income if they only have a lump sum?

How far back does the 40k/month go? What if you've only been here for a few months, and can only show an income for that time?

Do they also require you to have a work permit if you have an income? 

Will you have to pay tax on earnings earnt abroad, but paid into a Thai bank?

----------


## Spin

> My wife would would like to meet Old Codger,Som Nam Na my arse.


Why, what she gonna do?

If you dont have the money, get a different type of visa.

----------


## forreachingme

My wife just came back from Phils with one of the kids ( mid september ) a 2 year old girl, it was the first time immigration said that the baby did not need any visa until 17 year old !!

I hope this will still apply ...    :sheep2:

----------


## William

> Will you have to pay tax on earnings earnt abroad, but paid into a Thai bank?


Strictly speaking, income tax in Thailand is payable on your world-wide revenue earnings, with the proviso that:

(i) the money is brought into Thailand - this does not need to be into a Thai bank account, ATM withdrawals also count;

(ii) the income has to have been earnt/generated within the last year.

So, if you earn money outside Thailand and do not bring the money into Thailand, then no income tax is due and payable.

However, if you earn money outside Thailand and bring that money into Thailand within one year, then income tax is due and payable on it.

If you earn money outside Thailand and bring the money into Thailand after one year and one day, then no income tax is due. The rationale here is that money would have been taxed in another jurisdiction and it would be double taxation to then tax you again. Such nice guys at the Revenue Department  :Smile: 

However, keep in mind that with 40k a month, and deducting allowances (such as single/married person's allowance, etc.), and the threshold that income tax actually ticks in at (100k per annum), the amount of tax due would be very small indeed. Consequently, I do not believe the Revenue Department would do a tax audit on an individual in this circumstance as it would not be worth the time & effort. One exception to that would be in the case where a tax-payer submitted an application for a tax rebate/refund. The Revenue Department ALWAYS do a tax audit on any application for a rebate/refund, regardless of the circumstances.

*sorry: lengthy, crappy, reply  :Smile: *

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So as long as there are regular deposits into ones bank account which amount to more than 40k a month immigration would be happy? For how long does the 40k a month need to have been deposited, William?

Please note that this is for general info to help all posters here and not in any way a reflection of my own personal situation.  :Smile:

----------


## William

> For how long does the 40k a month need to have been deposited, William?


I honestly do not know and I'm looking into this myself.  The query I have goes as follows (which I think is not too far fetched):

Western man meets and marries Thai wife.  Thai wife goes to live in Europe with Western man.  Western man and Thai wife live in Europe for a period of time, say 10 years.  Thai wife wants to come back home (as they all eventually do) and Western man wants to get out of fucked up Europe (as most want to do).  Western man goes to Thai embassy in London and applies for marriage visa.

Problem:  Western man has no Thia bank account, so how can he show evidence of 40k a month being paid into said Thai bank account?  He can show he has enough dosh to live on, but that doesn't appear to be what's being asked.  Conversely, you may not have a pot to piss in, but if you live in Thailand with 40k a month being put in your account you're OK.

Doesn't seem right to me.

----------


## Skulldigger

I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.

----------


## William

ahh, so your first year here needs no proof of funds but after that any extension you get must have a proof of funds.

Now it's starting to make more sense to me.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.


 
Atre you sure.The above visa would be a multi-entry.no extensions allowed?

 If you get a single entry (3 month or one year?) then you can apply for an extension.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.


OK. I'm not on a Non Imm 'O' visa. Say me & William got married, how long would I get before I have to show my funds?

----------


## RandomChances

> Originally Posted by Skulldigger
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.
> 
> 
>  
> Atre you sure.The above visa would be a multi-entry.no extensions allowed?
> 
>  If you get a single entry (3 month or one year?) then you can apply for an extension.


I think as long as you enter the country with any form of Non O (single, multiple) you can apply for the marrage extention, so if you came in on a single you would have to apply before it was up, if you had a multiple you could do boarder runs every 3 months as long as you apply for the extention while the visa is still valid.

The way I read it was that if you are already on the 400,000 bhat ruling you can continue to use that, it's only people applying after Oct 1st that can't

----------


## RDN

> ...
> *sorry: lengthy, crappy, reply *


Rubbish, William! It was an excellent reply!  :Wink:

----------


## RDN

> I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.


This was also the case with the "O-A (Long stay)" visa - you had to show the equivalent of 800,000 baht in any bank (home country or Thai). I actually had it in a Thai bank because I was going to get the "3,000,000 baht investment visa" until the nice man at the London Thai embassy informed me that they'd reduced the age requirement to 50, so I went the "O-A" route instead.

You certainly need the money in a Thai bank for the extension after the first year.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think as long as you enter the country with any form of Non O (single, multiple) you can apply for the marrage extention, so if you came in on a single you would have to apply before it was up, if you had a multiple you could do boarder runs every 3 months as long as you apply for the extention while the visa is still valid.


So, if you are here on a tourist visa, you will need to get a Non-Imm 'O' before you can get married? Can they change your type of visa at an immigration office like they do if you get a job after entering Thailand on a tourist visa/VOA?

----------


## RDN

> Apparently they have changed the rules on the marriage extension now as well. The old 400,000 baht in the bank is no longer applicable for new applicants (after Oct 1st) You OR you wife need to show an income of a minimum of 40,000 baht a month.


Where did this come from Ramdom? It doesn't make sense to get rid of the lump sum option.




> What happens to those who are retired and married here? How can they show an income if they only have a lump sum?...


The lump sum route is very easy - just a letter from the bank and copies of your bank book.



I think this change is someone's "misinterpretation" or "mistranslation" of the rules. Let's see what happens...

----------


## Skulldigger

> Originally Posted by Skulldigger
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand. The Thai embassy in your home country will issue the first Non-O visa without any proof of funds whatsoever. The cash requirement is for 1 year's extension of stay at Immigration. This means you have about 14 months on the initial Non-O Visa to get a Thai bank account and proof of 40 000 per month into a bank.
> 
> 
>  
> Atre you sure.The above visa would be a multi-entry.no extensions allowed?
> 
>  If you get a single entry (3 month or one year?) then you can apply for an extension.


I am sure that the initial application for a Non-O marriage multi entry in your home country does not require proof of funds, only valid marriage registration documents.

As for the extension, I don't trust Immigration to be consistent, so I dont know. I have been told that it is possible to ask for a one year extension after using a multi entry visa until it is used up. But I am still on my first year... so.

Of course in real life, the Immigration Officer may have a bad day and require me to prove that I can juggle a couple of mountain goats while reciting the Thai Penal Code backwards if he so wishes (believe me, I am practicing frantically). It is his right, as stated clearly both on the Immigration home page as well as the information posted at the CM Immigration office, under the list of requirements for various visas: "The Immigration Officer has the right to ask for any additional documents he/she feels is necessary"

----------


## RandomChances

MtD as far as i know you can get married with any visa, you have to have a "Non" I think O but mabye B as well to get the extention



> Where did this come from Ramdom? It doesn't make sense to get rid of the lump sum option.


Sunbelt, one of the posts on your link.

Like I say I don't really like commenting too much about visas as I don't know enough about them. I'll probaly get in touch with Imagration myself before I have to extend again

----------


## mrsquirrel

> But i just bought a house and I like it here.


Why I will never buy property here. 

Just isn't worth it. 

At any moment I could be kicked out. At least with a motorbike I can sell it.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> 40k a month is pin money. I can't see what the problem is.





> It is when you have much more than that, obviously.  Not all of us are in that position.


If you haven't got 40k a month to live on out here then you are really up shit creek aren't you.

I have heard of foreigners supporting themsleves out here on 15k a month when they are retired but that is a fucking joke.

----------


## NickA

^You can't sell houses? :Confused:

----------


## BillyZ

Man...I'm glad that I got my Residency Permit when I did! Three more years and I can apply for citizenship. Hopefully, they won't re-think that, too. Though, in MY case, they may just very well do,  haha. 

It seems that if we had all of this info, actual law rather than speculation, pinned at the top of William's Legal Section or somewhere like that, then we wouldn't need this whole threat. I mean, we're speculating on a bunch of stuff here. A lot of it is good advice. Some of it is not.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I can sell a motorbike nice and easy.

A house is a bit more difficult.

Even more difficult when the government has taken the land away from you and said it's theirs

----------


## William

I have a pdf of the announcement, but it is in Thai

----------


## dirtydog

You can get married on any visa you want, you will then have to go abroad to change that visa to a non o visa and then you can apply for your yearly if you so wish or you could just get a non o multi valid for 1 year, for the yearly you need the usual dosh requirements, they aint gonna enforce a monthly only requirement cos you could have only been here 1 month and only have to show the 40k baht income for that month, that I believe will not change as most people get their dosh sent over every 4 months or more due to the cost of money transfers and the worry of it going astray.

----------


## spliff

I want to marry my Thai wife in Thailand.  Is there any requirement as to type of visa I should hold.

----------


## Dougal

> I want to marry my Thai wife


Why would you want to marry your wife?

But on the off chance that you meant marry your gf - no, you don't need any sort of visa - head examined, yes.

You will need proof that you are entitled to marry, that is, divorce papers or a signed affadvit that you have never been married and you will have to get this from your own embassy.

----------


## dirtydog

> I want to marry my Thai wife in Thailand. Is there any requirement as to type of visa I should hold.


Probably some sort of Muslim one that allows you to get married to loads of women.

----------


## diaw

& a large bank account to look after your harem...  :Razz:

----------


## machangezi

> I want to marry my Thai wife in Thailand. Is there any requirement as to type of visa I should hold.


You need to take some sort of proof, to the embassy of Thailand if you're stationed abroad, that you're attached to a Thai lady such as monthly phone bills that would prove you are in communication with her. This will get you a non O visa without marriage. 




> Originally Posted by spliff
> 
> I want to marry my Thai wife in Thailand. Is there any requirement as to type of visa I should hold.
> 
> 
> Probably some sort of Muslim one that allows you to get married to loads of women.


You need to learn more about Muslims, Dog.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by spliff
> 
> I want to marry my Thai wife in Thailand. Is there any requirement as to type of visa I should hold.
> 
> 
> You need to take some sort of proof, to the embassy of Thailand if you're stationed abroad, that you're attached to a Thai lady such as monthly phone bills that would prove you are in communication with her. This will get you a non O visa without marriage. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you marrry more than one woman here in Thailand if you're Muslim? If so I'll convert................













Nah, I can't live by the other rules. I smoke, drink,use whatever Gods' name in vain and still look at other women. I'm going to hell or at least heck for sure. I can live with that.  :Cool:

----------


## Thetyim

> Can you marrry more than one woman here in Thailand if you're Muslim? If so I'll convert....


Why don't you become a Mormon ?

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by RandomChances
> 
> I think as long as you enter the country with any form of Non O (single, multiple) you can apply for the marrage extention, so if you came in on a single you would have to apply before it was up, if you had a multiple you could do boarder runs every 3 months as long as you apply for the extention while the visa is still valid.
> 
> 
> So, if you are here on a tourist visa, you will need to get a Non-Imm 'O' before you can get married? Can they change your type of visa at an immigration office like they do if you get a job after entering Thailand on a tourist visa/VOA?


You can get married while on a tourist visa.  I just did so 3 May 2006.  I got my 90-day O visa in Laos on the 13th of September 2006.  Sometime in November (next month) I will go for the one year extension.  I will post and let all know how that goes.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Eliminator
> 
> Can you marrry more than one woman here in Thailand if you're Muslim? If so I'll convert....
> 
> 
> Why don't you become a Mormon ?


Heck, I think I could get closer to the Mormon side, maybe I should check that out. I guess you can say you are "whatever" religion and get away with it.  :dev+ang:   At leeast the PC guys will let me slide.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## spliff

> But on the off chance that you meant marry your gf - no, you don't need any sort of visa - head examined, yes.


Thanks! Anyway, I and my wife have been married in a tribal cermony...now I want to Leaglize it... :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> Heck, I think I could get closer to the Mormon side, maybe I should check that out. I guess you can say you are "whatever" religion and get away with it.   At leeast the PC guys will let me slide.


Don't forget your secret underwear! :dev+ang:

----------


## Rigger

Hey Spliff dont listen to these anti marry guys it just because they havent found a decent bird yet. I see you are in Khon Kaen do you drink at erics bar much.

----------


## Sir Burr

Eric's half bar?

----------


## Propagator

A good description Sir Burr   :Smile:   Friendly place though

----------


## Bobk_nyc

I guess if you only stay 90 days, and go to a different country for 180 days, none of this matters.

----------


## BillyZ

^That's what it sounds like.

----------


## diaw

wife in LOS - 3 months,
wife in Laos - 3 months

repeat cycle... if visas become a problem, get another wife in Malaysia...

This has definite potential...

----------


## Bobk_nyc

I also like Costa Rica, San Jose, has very nice weather, at times.

----------


## spliff

> I see you are in Khon Kaen do you drink at erics bar much.


About once in a very blue moon, my wife doesn't aprove of that. Usually, I used to go to "Sevens Corner" or "Our Place" cause I know the owners of those places. I live in the countryside and don't quite get into town that often... :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

I am about 85 KL/M out from Khon kaen and get in to town about twice a week. 




> my wife doesn't aprove of that


Then leave her at home or are you pussy whipped  :Smile:

----------


## spliff

Uhhh...perhaps I am but I enjoy it, too! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mr Earl

Is there cricket in Issan?

----------


## buadhai

> Is there cricket in Issan?


The bug carts have them now and then, but I prefer to let them sing.

----------


## Spin

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> Is there cricket in Issan?
> 
> 
> The bug carts have them now and then, but I prefer to let them sing.


very sharp!

----------


## Spin

> Is there cricket in Issan?


Yes there is, a group of farangs in Khon Kaen play....

http://www.khonkaencricket.com/

----------


## Mr Earl

I think Pakistan kicked the poopy out of New Zealand last night.
Though I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with this game.

----------


## klongmaster

> I think Pakistan kicked the poopy out of New Zealand last night. *Though I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with this game.*


Glad you cleared that up...cause the pakis LOST

----------

